
Humourous Spoof of Fyre Festival That Never Happened - nader
https://nader.io/2019/01/30/humorous-spoof-of-the-overhyped-festival-fyre/
======
arethuza
Speaking of fire festivals, here's what happened yesterday on, not _quite_ so
tropical, Shetland:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-scotland-47056529/up-
helly-...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-scotland-47056529/up-helly-aa-
lights-up-the-shetland-sky)

